# TOMB 2: ContinuatioN



## Trela (Mar 3, 2010)

Hosted by:
*Trela
Spirit
bcb
(more to come)*

*TOMB 2 Chatroom:* http://toic2010.chatango.com/

Welcome back, people, to the second Tournament in the TOMB Series! TOMB 1 went through a tough struggle in getting the first couple of Rounds complete, but after that, things went by smoothly. After TOMB 1 and the way the rules worked out for it, some changes have been made to TOIC's Ruleset. Let's find out what happens this time around, in TOMB 2!

*<big>TOMB Ruleset and Guide</big>*

http://www.smashboards.com/showthread.php?t=261292

*BEFORE YOU SIGN UP FOR THIS TOURNAMENT, YOU MUST READ THIS THREAD. NOT READING THIS THREAD WILL DOOM YOUR SOUL IN THIS TOURNAMENT AND YOU WILL NOT KNOW WHAT IS GOING ON THE ENTIRE TIME. YOU WILL ALSO PISS ME OFF.*

*Tournament Date:* _March 19th_

<big>*Important Notes to Follow*</big>

1. International players, players that are outside of the US, Canada, and Mexico, are not allowed to sign up for this Tournament. This is for us and us only!

2. When you sign up for this Tournament, you fully agree to:
- Stay active and complete your matches.
- Reply to any PMs you recieve from me or a Co-Host.
- Listen to whatever me or a Co-Host tells you to do.

3. The following players may not participate in TOMB 2:

Flareneos
Axelpurplemissle<3
Atomsk
Agent C
Poncho_Mole
Tankzortz
Sarc
Katsu
victor nevarez
Mrmr
Toad Kart 64
Power of Slash
engeloe4
Paladin77
ChocoNaner
Naruto Boy

*I AM SERIOUS HERE. YOU BETTER FOLLOW THESE IMPORTANT NOTES. DON'T SIGN UP FOR THIS AND NOT KNOW WHAT YOUR GETTING YOURSELF INTO. I WANT TO MAKE THIS AS EASY AS POSSIBLE FOR YOU, BUT YOU MUST FOLLOW THE BASICS OF PARTICIPATING IN AN ONLINE TOURNAMENT.*

*<big>Polls</big>*

This section is where you pick your vote for what Stages you do want or do not want in 2 different Polls. These Stages may or may not be added or removed from TOMB's Stage List. Norfair and/or Pictochat may be removed, and either Corneria, Green Greens, Luigis Mansion, Port Town Aero Drive, Pokemon Stadium 2, or none will be added onto the Stage List. Here's which votes you may choose:

Poll #1
1. I want to remove _Norfair_ from the Stage List.
2. I want to remove _Pictochat_ from the Stage List.
3. I want to remove *both* _Norfair_ and _Pictochat_ from the Stage List.
4. I do *not* want to remove _any_ of these Stages from the Stage List.

Vote Count
1 - 12 Votes
2 - 0 Votes
3 - 5 Votes
4 - 8 Votes

Poll #2
1. I want to add _Corneria_ to the Stage List.
2. I want to add _Green Greens_ to the Stage List.
3. I want to add _Luigis Mansion_ to the Stage List.
4. I want to add _Port Town Aero Drive_ to the Stage List.
5. I want to add _Pokemon Stadium 2_ to the Stage List.
6. I do *not* want to add _any_ new Stages to the Stage List.

Vote Count
1 - 3 Votes
2 - 9 Votes
3 - 6 Votes
4 - 0 Votes
5 - 2 Votes
6 - 6 Votes

Results

_Norfair_ will be removed from the Stage List.
_Green Greens_ will be added to the Stage List.

*<big>Sign Ups</big>*

If you would like to sign up, you must fill out a Form. Here's how it goes:

Gamertag (with a link to your Profile): 
Forum representing: 
Friend Code: 

The Bell Tree

Gamertag: Trela
Forum Representing: TBT
Friend Code: 5112-3107-7754

Gamertag : bcb
Forum Representing: TBT
Friend Code: 2105-8322-7000

Gamertag : John
Forum Representing: TBT
Friend Code: 0301-9498-3002

Gamertag: Azila
Forum representing: TBT
Friend Code: 5112-3107-7754

Gamertag: Hub12
Forum representing: TBT
Friend Code: 1375-7066-6458

Gamertag: Mike
Forum representing: TBT
Friend Code: 4124-4823-9209

Gamertag: Judoman
Forum representing: TBT
Friend Code: 3867-3811-2442

Gamertag: Xero
Forum representing: TBT
Friend Code: 2406-5162-5858

Gamertag: MygL
Forum representing: TBT
Friend Code: 1719-4295-9101

Gamertag: Zay+
Forum representing: TBT
Friend Code: 4725-7608-3851

Gamertag: Joe (PM Trela)
Forum representing: TBT
Friend Code: 5112-3107-7754

Gamertag: Jake (PM Trela)
Forum representing: TBT
Friend Code: 5112-3107-7754

Gamertag: Kilex (PM Trela)
Forum representing: TBT
Friend Code: 5112-3107-7754

Neoseeker

Gamertag: Rust
Forum Representing: Neo
Friend Code: 4940-5111-7981

Gamertag: 4kids
Forum Representing: Neo
Friend Code: 4983-7342-7380

Gamertag: Enemy
Forum Representing: Neo
Friend Code: 3652-5543-0217

Gamertag: Saiya
Forum representing: Neo
Friend Code: 2751-2542-1174

Gamertag: Slicer
Forum Representing: Neo
Friend Code: 0559-6442-6413

Gamertag: MenK
Forum Representing: Neo 
Friend Code: 4468-0636-5192

Gamertag: AlMoStLeGeNdArY
Forum representing: Neo
Friend Code: 0603-0984-9743

Gamertag: Trog
Forum representing: Neo
Friend Code: 1418-6515-0178

Brawl Domain

Gamertag: Spirit
Forum Representing: BD
Friend Code: 4554-3872-0844

Gamertag: Crazy
Forum Representing: BD
Friend Code: 1848-4112-9701

Gamertag: HCFw
Forum Representing: BD
Friend Code: 3050-7720-6194

Gamertag: ivan209
Forum Representing: BD
Friend Code: 1590-4413-9322

Gamertag: Ruler
Forum Representing: BD
Friend Code: 1934-0347-7425

Gamertag: xxwolfwoodxx1
Forum representing: BD
Friend Code: 4081-6337-8770

Gamertag: Akito
Forum representing: BD
Friend Code: 4082-6508-9036

Gamertag: MBmoney
Forum representing: BD
Friend Code: 0173-1006-9763

Gamertag: MrConCon
Forum representing: BD
Friend Code: 1419-3012-4525

Gamertag: DiamondJ09
Forum representing: BD
Friend Code: 2320-5794-4401

Gamertag: Thethhron
Forum representing: BD
Friend Code: 1720-3439-6465

Gamertag: Detfan
Representing: BD
Friend Code: 0131-0755-7992

Smash World Forums

Gamertag: SogeK
Forum Representing: SWF
Friend Code: 3824-8826-1905

Gamertag: Josh
Forum representing: SWF
Friend Code: 3094-1282-9792

Gamertag: Zen
Forum representing: SWF
Friend Code: 5070-2805-2051

Gamertag: dabuz
Forum representing: SWF
Friend Code: 2191-7315-3890

Gamertag: Cubone
Forum representing: SWF
Friend Code: 4983-4608-3365

Gamertag: Kola
Forum representing: SWF
Friend Code: 3008-2979-1856

Gamertag: NiGHt
Forum representing: SWF
Friend Code: 1935-2220-3712

Gamertag: Xyro77
Forum representing: *GOOGLE*
Friend Code: 4553-9654-8600

Gamertag: YoshQ
Forum representing: SWF
Friend Code: 2535-9035-4093

Gamertag: bandt
Forum representing: SWF
Friend Code: 3781-9670-1788

Gamertag: Boo13
Forum representing: SWF
Friend Code: 1075-0570-2808

Gamertag: AZUR
Forum representing: SWF
Friend Code: 2105-8317-6524

Gamertag: Thegreatkazoo
Forum representing: SWF
Friend Code: 2922-8999-6173

Gamertag: Luck
Forum representing: SWF
Friend Code: 4254-0235-6824

Gamertag: vVvR
Forum representing: SWF
Friend Code: 1117-9964-1986

Gamertag: LASH
Forum representing: SWF
Friend Code: 4339-2283-1562

Gamertag: Ray
Forum representing: SWF
Friend Code: 3395-5573-1816

Gamertag: Smoom
Forum representing: SWF
Friend Code: 4682-8161-3159

Gamertag: Captain L
Forum representing: SWF
Friend Code: 5370-0129-8104

All is Brawl

Gamertag: 8Bitman
Forum representing: AiB
Friend Code: 4768-7105-1523

Gamertag: UMI!!
Forum respresenting: AiB
Friend Code: 4038-5675-5410

Gamertag: Mykal
Forum representing: AiB
Friend Code: 3008-3687-7233

Gamertag: Raffi
Forum representing: AiB
Friend Code: 0689-5697-1501

Gamertag: mb1
Forum representing: AiB
Friend Code: 2836-9082-7871

Gamertag: Spencer1990
Forum representing: AiB
Friend Code: 3995-6174-6969

Gamertag: SpyroSoul
Forum representing: AiB
Friend Code: 1204-4499-2626

*Note:* TOMB 2 is over! Look below for the Results!


----------



## Trela (Mar 3, 2010)

*TOMB 2: Results*

Sweet! We have finally finished up TOMB 2! It took a while to get most of the first Rounds done, but we managed to survive though! Many upsets happened in this particular TOMB, so let's take a look at what the Results came out to be.

*TOMB 2 Bracket Results*

1: dabuz - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2: Trela - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3: Raffi-X - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4: YoshQ - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5: Xyro77 - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 / 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5: Sonic Storm - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 / 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




7: 8Bitman - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




7: Cubone - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 / 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 / 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




9: Detfan - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




9: MBmoney - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




9: Rust - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




9: Spirit - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




13: L1zard0n
13: Smoom
13: Crazy
13: MrConCon
17: Kola
17: Orlando
17: vVv Rapture
17: Menkoy
17: Shadowfirex100
17: Zen
17: xxwolfwoodxx1
17: Trogdor_002
25: Captain L
25: boo13
25: ivan209
25: bcb
25: Hub12
25: MykalOfDefiance
25: NightSky
25: Zay+
33: hcfwesker
33: Slicer
33: Thethhron
33: AlMoStLeGeNdArY
33: DiamondJ09
33: Azuraith
33: Thegreatkazoo
33: Jbandit
33: Boxxy
33: Jake
33: Ruler
33: 1 Lucky Pikachu
33: andyisjudo
33: Kilex
33: MygL
33: cornymikey
49: Spencer1990
49: LashDO94
49: Joe
49: SpyroSoul
49: Azila
49: Denver1313
49: mb1
49: John102
49: Xero
49: Ray Robo
49: Ultimate Shadow
49: Akito

TOMB 2 Bracket Image: http://img519.imageshack.us/img519/5056/tomb2.gif

*Note:* If I got any of the characters wrong, please tell me!

Most of the players, like Akito, never showed up or never did any of their matches. Things like Smashboards crashing everyday really messed up some of these players.

Anyways, I won't do any Statistics or Shoutoutz this time, but there is one thing that needs to be told to everyone:

*There were MANY new updates in the TOIC 2010 thread. Some of them aren't too effective on the Circuit, but there were lots of others that will change the way this Circuit works. I cannot list every single change that was made, so you are going to have to read it all for yourself:*

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7313536/1/?x=20#new

Well, ok. I can tell you one major change in this Circuit:

*Every TOMB will be held on only one of the Forums that are participating. TOMB 3 will be held at Smashboards, so you MUST make an account there and sign up to enter the Tournament!*

I hope to see you all back at SWF! Thank you all for joining TOMB 2!


----------



## bcb (Mar 3, 2010)

Gamertag : bcb
Forum Representing: TBT
Friend Code: 2105-8322-7000

Poll #1: 1
Poll #2: 2


----------



## Josh (Mar 3, 2010)

Sweet, I'm in.


----------



## bcb (Mar 3, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> Sweet, I'm in.


Please use the fill out form.


----------



## Josh (Mar 3, 2010)

Gamertag (with a link to your Profile): I don't have one (Yet)
Forum Representing: The Bell Tree
Friend Code: 1118-9540-1673


----------



## Silverstorms (Mar 3, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> Gamertag (with a ]Errrr, Josh.
> *
> 1. International players, players that are outside of the US, Canada, and Mexico, are not allowed to sign up for this Tournament. This is for us and us only!*


----------



## bcb (Mar 3, 2010)

...sorry, for Europeaners. It's nothing personal, it's just incredibly inconvienient.


----------



## Silverstorms (Mar 3, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> ...sorry, for Europeaners. It's nothing personal, it's just incredibly inconvienient.


Trying playing French people. Even in the UK, they lag like hell  <_<


----------



## Josh (Mar 3, 2010)

Really? Aww.
Anyways, Good luck everyone.


----------



## John102 (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm in.

Rust is a girl.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Mar 3, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> I'm in.
> 
> Rust is a girl.


No it's a guy. xD Lolo, really...

I'm in. I'm not filling out that form crap MWUHAHAHA.


----------



## bcb (Mar 3, 2010)

Azila said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...you lucky you Trela's sis.

John, use the fill out form! >:O


----------



## Trela (Mar 3, 2010)

I need John's FC 

I forgot to add the 4th option to the 1st Poll lol my bad. Also, you cannot vote for more than 1 option in the 2nd Poll. Only 1 vote, people!

Keep them Sign-Ups coming! I expect just as many people to enter as the last TOMB!


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 3, 2010)

Gamertag : Hub12
Forum Representing: TBT derp.
Friend Code: 1375-7066-6458


----------



## cornymikey (Mar 5, 2010)

Gamertag : Mike
Forum Representing: TBT
Friend Code: 4124-4823-9209


----------



## andyisjudo (Mar 6, 2010)

Gametag: Judoman
Forum: TBT Ya
FC: 3867-3811-2442




Pole#1: 4
Pole#2: 2


----------



## Marcus (Mar 6, 2010)

Does that mean TOMB is permanently out of International players, or just this round?


----------



## bcb (Mar 6, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> Does that mean TOMB is permanently out of International players, or just this round?


At least for now, International players cannot join. Odds are they won't be able to participate in future TOMBs. Only two International players managed to do their matches. It's really just... too much of a hassle.


----------



## John102 (Mar 7, 2010)

Poll 1

Take away norfair

Poll 2
Add green greens


----------



## Trela (Mar 8, 2010)

Updated!

It is time for me to do my magic: advertise! I'm going to look for some players and have a little "chat" with them. Wahahaha!

Btw, the Poll is ending the day before I put up the Bracket!


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Mar 8, 2010)

Yeeeaahhh... Sorry for forgetting about the last one. That was a fail on my part, Trelz. ^^;

Anyways, I'd join this one, but seeing as how I'd lose and forget, I'd rather not. xD

Good luck to you all, though.


----------



## Pocky Sticks Galore (Mar 8, 2010)

Sign me up! Time to train for a bit.


----------



## Trundle (Mar 8, 2010)

Omg you're mean. I couldn't play because my matchup couldn't get on until 10PM


----------



## Horus (Mar 8, 2010)

Only 3 pages? dead has *censored.3.0* lol


----------



## bcb (Mar 8, 2010)

MrMr said:
			
		

> Omg you're mean. I couldn't play because my matchup couldn't get on until 10PM


It's nothing personal, only for convience for the rest of the players.

--

Horus, shut the hell up or join.


----------



## John102 (Mar 8, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> Only 3 pages? dead has *censored.3.0* lol


We have a chat now, there's no need to spam this.


----------



## bcb (Mar 8, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this


----------



## Horus (Mar 8, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:O

oic, couldn't have told me before I said that?


----------



## John102 (Mar 8, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, why do you think the threads went from 500 something pages long to like, 6? It couldn't have died so quickly D-=


----------



## Horus (Mar 8, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cus I left 

Duh?


----------



## John102 (Mar 8, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That makes sense. I'm actually thinking of getting MW2, what you play it on?


----------



## bcb (Mar 9, 2010)

Dat ain't Falco.


----------



## John102 (Mar 9, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Dat ain't Falco.


Lol, I was watching the wombo combo vid today.


----------



## Trundle (Mar 9, 2010)

Moo. ANGRY D:<


----------



## Trela (Mar 9, 2010)

Horus: Bud, just join or get out. I hate seeing you or Silver come in here, trying to explain to us how awesome MW2/MKW is over Brawl. Even though you didn't say that, you have in the past in my threads, and I will not accept that. If I see a post like that, I will report it. Just warning you...

Xero: You need to fill out the Form! It's on the front page!


----------



## John102 (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm going to try to get Mgyl to join and represent AIB.

Btw, let Xyro represent Google.


----------



## John102 (Mar 10, 2010)

loldp

http://www.smashboards.com/showpost.php?p=9784297&postcount=2216

Trela in the Wofl boards alert.


----------



## Horus (Mar 10, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


360


Trela, just saying more people should get MW2, Brawl is cool and whatnot especially for Wii


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Mar 10, 2010)

Stop talking about MW2! We get it! Brawl is crap! It's called opinions, and stop trying to change ours. Stop trying to make it look like Brawl players a just big losers that play it all day and move to another game to play all day. You've said this like 20 times, please STOP SAYING WE NEED MW2! Just make a thread about it or something.


----------



## Trela (Mar 10, 2010)

Lisa, he wasn't starting anything...

You don't try and argue with the Flamming Master (since '08). Not going to work...

And John, I know. I'm the most famous Brawlers on the face of this Earth. I'm used to it!


----------



## Horus (Mar 10, 2010)

Azila said:
			
		

> Stop talking about MW2! We get it! Brawl is crap! It's called opinions, and stop trying to change ours. Stop trying to make it look like Brawl players a just big losers that play it all day and move to another game to play all day. You've said this like 20 times, please STOP SAYING WE NEED MW2! Just make a thread about it or something.


What Trela said 

more people should get MW2, cus I'm already 7th prestige....


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 10, 2010)

HEY GUYS WHATS UP,

WHOOPS, I SEE YA'LL'S BUSY.

BYE.


----------



## Horus (Mar 10, 2010)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> HEY GUYS WHATS UP,
> 
> WHOOPS, I SEE YA'LL'S BUSY.
> 
> BYE.


What is love
Oh baby, don't hurt me
Don't hurt me no more
Oh, baby don't hurt me
Don't hurt me no more

What is love
Yeah

Oh, I don't know why you're not there
I give you my love, but you don't care
So what is right and what is wrong
Gimme a sign

What is love
Oh baby, don't hurt me
Don't hurt me no more
What is love
Oh baby, don't hurt me
Don't hurt me no more

Whoa whoa whoa, oooh oooh
Whoa whoa whoa, oooh oooh

Oh, I don't know, what can I do
What else can I say, it's up to you
I know we're one, just me and you
I can't go on

What is love
Oh baby, don't hurt me
Don't hurt me no more
What is love
Oh baby, don't hurt me
Don't hurt me no more

Whoa whoa whoa, oooh oooh
Whoa whoa whoa, oooh oooh

What is love, oooh, oooh, oooh
What is love, oooh, oooh, oooh

What is love
Oh baby, don't hurt me
Don't hurt me no more

Don't hurt me
Don't hurt me

I want no other, no other lover
This is your life, our time
When we are together, I need you forever
Is it love

What is love
Oh baby, don't hurt me
Don't hurt me no more
What is love
Oh baby, don't hurt me
Don't hurt me no more (oooh, oooh)

What is love
Oh baby, don't hurt me
Don't hurt me no more
What is love
Oh baby, don't hurt me
Don't hurt me no more (oooh, oooh)

What is love?


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 10, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Baby don't hurt me...
Don't hurt me...
No more...


----------



## Trela (Mar 10, 2010)

Dear Horus,

<big><big>*<big>GET OUT OF HERE OR ELSE I WILL NOT LET YOU FIGHT KILEX IN MW2, WHO HAS NEVER LOST A 1ON1 MATCH IN HIS ENTIRE LIFE IN THAT GAME. YOU ARE ENCOURAGING HUB TO SING THAT SONG EVEN MORE NOW, WHICH IS NOT A GOOD THING FOR US. IF YOU CONTINUE THIS ON, I WILL IMPLODE YOUR HEAD FROM THE INSIDE OUT LIKE I DID TO MIKEY. NOW GO BACK TO LOSING MORE TEAM DEATHMATCHES!</big>*</big></big>

The Lucario Master,

Trela


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 10, 2010)

Trela said:
			
		

> Dear Horus,
> 
> <big><big>*<big>GET OUT OF HERE OR ELSE I WILL NOT LET YOU FIGHT KILEX IN MW2, WHO HAS NEVER LOST A 1ON1 MATCH IN HIS ENTIRE LIFE IN THAT GAME. YOU ARE ENCOURAGING HUB TO SING THAT SONG EVEN MORE NOW, WHICH IS NOT A GOOD THING FOR US. IF YOU CONTINUE THIS ON, I WILL IMPLODE YOUR HEAD FROM THE INSIDE OUT LIKE I DID TO MIKEY. NOW GO BACK TO LOSING MORE TEAM DEATHMATCHES!</big>*</big></big>
> 
> ...


Zomg you play MW2 to-*shot*.


Trela, you done practicing? :l


----------



## bcb (Mar 10, 2010)

...Trela imploded Mikey's head? Noooooooooooooooo....

I wanted to beat him in a set and now it'll remain 1-3 forever.


----------



## Horus (Mar 10, 2010)

Trela said:
			
		

> Dear Horus,
> 
> <big><big>*<big>GET OUT OF HERE OR ELSE I WILL NOT LET YOU FIGHT KILEX IN MW2, WHO HAS NEVER LOST A 1ON1 MATCH IN HIS ENTIRE LIFE IN THAT GAME. YOU ARE ENCOURAGING HUB TO SING THAT SONG EVEN MORE NOW, WHICH IS NOT A GOOD THING FOR US. IF YOU CONTINUE THIS ON, I WILL IMPLODE YOUR HEAD FROM THE INSIDE OUT LIKE I DID TO MIKEY. NOW GO BACK TO LOSING MORE TEAM DEATHMATCHES!</big>*</big></big>
> 
> ...


Psh! Son I ain't no scrub, I be playin' Search *censored.7.1*, cus I be rapin' like's dat k?, I be quick scopin youz cross da map and u be like "WAAAAAAAAT??" liek hubz ova der und I be like LOLSCRUB den u raeg all like "U GAI" den I be like "UMAD?" und I be LOLING liek some *censored.7.5* and be showinz Hub a SNL skit wit dat song cus it be laughin sum *censored.7.5* up

Btw, does Kilex camp, use shotguns, use Heartbeats, Thermal, or some other thing that someone called him gay for?


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 10, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't read that.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Mar 10, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just fight him to see. I'm not trying to be braggish or rude but... He'd own you very, very badly. Good luck if you do play. *Agrees wirth Albert* finally! Albert understands me! *Angel choir comes*. And Albert says I "troll" psh.


----------



## Silverstorms (Mar 11, 2010)

Trela said:
			
		

> Horus: Bud, just join or get out. I hate seeing you or Silver come in here, trying to explain to us how awesome MW2/MKW is over Brawl. Even though you didn't say that, you have in the past in my threads, and I will not accept that. If I see a post like that, I will report it. Just warning you...
> 
> Xero: You need to fill out the Form! It's on the front page!


I post twice about nothing to do with MKW yet you still say that?

Oh, and Pokemon > Brawl


----------



## bcb (Mar 11, 2010)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BULLCRAP

50% Bull
50% Crap


----------



## Silverstorms (Mar 11, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lucario = Pokemon

Lucario = Trela's main

You may want to drop those percentages a bit.


----------



## John102 (Mar 11, 2010)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I admit once Heart Gold ad Soul Silver come out in the USA, I'll have to agree with this.


----------



## Trela (Mar 11, 2010)

Usually when you come into my threads, Silver, it's only about MKW/Pokemon. Kinda the same with Horus, too. Not saying you always do, though. And I really haven't made my Pokemon team yet. I'm just going to wait for Gen. 5 to come out so I don't have to work hours on Pokes that might be worse/less awesome than Gen. 5!

Btw, I PM'ed Holy about this. Still waiting on this ROB master's response!

Silver - You Flygon loving, MKW playing sack of DIRT! I am a perfectionist when it comes to Poke-my-manz and will take however long I must to create the team I want!


----------



## Silverstorms (Mar 11, 2010)

Trela said:
			
		

> Usually when you come into my threads, Silver, it's only about MKW/Pokemon. Kinda the same with Horus, too. Not saying you always do, though. And I really haven't made my Pokemon team yet. I'm just going to wait for Gen. 5 to come out so I don't have to work hours on Pokes that might be worse/less awesome than Gen. 5!
> 
> Btw, I PM'ed Holy about this. Still waiting on this ROB master's response!


That's what games like Shoddy Battle are for - being able to create a team in ten minutes and being quickly matched with an opponent.


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 11, 2010)

Trela said:
			
		

> Usually when you come into my threads, Silver, it's only about MKW/Pokemon. Kinda the same with Horus, too. Not saying you always do, though. And I really haven't made my Pokemon team yet. I'm just going to wait for Gen. 5 to come out so I don't have to work hours on Pokes that might be worse/less awesome than Gen. 5!
> 
> Btw, I PM'ed Holy about this. Still waiting on this ROB master's response!
> 
> Silver - You Flygon loving, MKW playing sack of DIRT! I am a perfectionist when it comes to Poke-my-manz and will take however long I must to create the team I want!


YESZ.

I MIGHT GET TO FIGHT A PRO ROB.


----------



## cornymikey (Mar 11, 2010)

lol I should get MW2. Too bad my computer's graphics card sux so I have to play TF2 on PC.

And i torrent everything else thats not online, cuz i poor and coolhax. I'm so rusty on brawl now because of all these PC games I'm playing. D:
Bioshock is scary and I'm 56.9% done downloading Sims3. 

ololol. kthxbai


----------



## John102 (Mar 11, 2010)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> lol I should get MW2. Too bad my computer's graphics card sux so I have to play TF2 on PC.
> 
> And i torrent everything else thats not online, cuz i poor and coolhax. I'm so rusty on brawl now because of all these PC games I'm playing. D:
> Bioshock is scary and I'm 56.9% done downloading Sims3.
> ...


yew gona get arested by the popo


----------



## cornymikey (Mar 11, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i KNOW de popo. dey mai freinds. i haz connecciones.


----------



## Silverstorms (Mar 12, 2010)

Trela said:
			
		

> Usually when you come into my threads, Silver, it's only about MKW/Pokemon. Kinda the same with Horus, too. Not saying you always do, though. And I really haven't made my Pokemon team yet. I'm just going to wait for Gen. 5 to come out so I don't have to work hours on Pokes that might be worse/less awesome than Gen. 5!
> 
> Btw, I PM'ed Holy about this. Still waiting on this ROB master's response!
> 
> Silver - You Flygon loving, MKW playing sack of DIRT! I am a perfectionist when it comes to Poke-my-manz and will take however long I must to create the team I want!


Standard Lucario's Extremespeed with Life Orb and one Sword dance vs Choice Scarf Flygon:
88.08% - 103.97%

Choice Scarf Flygon's Earthquake vs Lucario:
129.79% - 153.19%

Get owned.


----------



## John102 (Mar 12, 2010)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, one of lucario's weaker moves against flygons supereffective stab strong move against lucario, that's fair >.>

If there was a lucario that did ice punch on flygon, flygon would be dead.


----------



## bcb (Mar 12, 2010)

No pokemon talk.
No PC talk.
No MW2 talk.
No MKWii talk.

It's gay.


----------



## Pocky Sticks Galore (Mar 12, 2010)

Gamertag: Xero
Forum Representing: The Animal Crossing Lounge
Friend Code: 2406-5162-5858


----------



## Silverstorms (Mar 12, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Flygon outspeeds, hence Extremespeed.

And no-one used Ice Punch anymore. That was only ever for Gliscor, who has faded into the shadows.


----------



## cornymikey (Mar 12, 2010)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pokemon owned. 
pwned.


----------



## Horus (Mar 13, 2010)

*cough*

Btw, does Kilex camp, use shotguns, use Heartbeats, Thermal, or some other thing that someone called him gay for?

 *cough*


So I'm 8th Prestige now and I want and do not want to fight him, because I'm like 90% sure I can beat him and because he's like 12 years old but sense he's Trela's brother, 12 years old and it's possible to beat someone by hiding in a corner with a *censored.3.0*ing Heartbeat and a Shotgun I don't really want to try because that'd be embarrassing, which I know from Brawls with John or Hub


----------



## bcb (Mar 13, 2010)

^

Nobody cares.

---

Edit: Zay's signing up. I know he didn't fill out the form but... he's Zay. He's cool like that.

 PieDisliker


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 13, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> *cough*
> 
> Btw, does Kilex camp, use shotguns, use Heartbeats, Thermal, or some other thing that someone called him gay for?
> 
> ...


Hey, I'm okay at MW2, you can't say *censored.2.0*.


----------



## cornymikey (Mar 14, 2010)

call of duty owned.
coned.


----------



## Trela (Mar 15, 2010)

Ok, guys. Sign ups are ending TOMORROW! Tell yo' fwiends and homies about this EPIC experience!

I'm going to edit everyone in and start creating the Bracket tomorrow. Get ready!


----------



## bcb (Mar 15, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> ^
> 
> Nobody cares.
> 
> ...


----------



## MygL (Mar 15, 2010)

Gamertag: MygL
Forum Representing: TBT
Friend Code: 1719 4295 9101

ill try to be active


----------



## John102 (Mar 15, 2010)

MygL said:
			
		

> Gamertag: MygL
> Forum Representing: TBT
> Friend Code: 1719 4295 9101
> 
> ill try to be active


Yessssssss. You don't even really need to be too active here at TBT, as long as you get to the chat for your matches you're good.


----------



## Horus (Mar 15, 2010)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you prestiged yet?

*gets ignored by Trela*


----------



## Trela (Mar 17, 2010)

TOMB 2 starts this Friday, but before that, I'm giving everyone a chance to complete their Round 1 matches before the Tournament even starts. That's why I am stopping sign ups and starting the Bracket TODAY.

I will not stop sign ups for another good couple of hours (about 4-5), so if you know ANYONE that wants to join this but hasn't filled out the form yet, tell them to! After those "good" hours are done and gone, sign ups will be no more! Expect the MASTERPIECE (Bracket) tonight!


----------



## andyisjudo (Mar 17, 2010)

Trela said:
			
		

> TOMB 2 starts this Friday, but before that, I'm giving everyone a chance to complete their Round 1 matches before the Tournament even starts. That's why I am stopping sign ups and starting the Bracket TODAY.
> 
> I will not stop sign ups for another good couple of hours (about 4-5), so if you know ANYONE that wants to join this but hasn't filled out the form yet, tell them to! After those "good" hours are done and gone, sign ups will be no more! Expect the MASTERPIECE (Bracket) tonight!


I hope I'll fight hub first round!!!!! xD


----------



## bcb (Mar 17, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## John102 (Mar 17, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Trela (Mar 18, 2010)

Today is the last day before TOMB 2! If you want to go ahead and start your matches, look in Post #2 for the Bracket and see who you play!

Good luck! Wahahahahahah!


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 18, 2010)

Who's NightSky?


----------



## bcb (Mar 18, 2010)

I beat boo 2-1.

First match he beat me with ROB (really close).
Second match I beat his Lucario.
Third match I beat his Ice Climbers.

I went all Wario.


----------



## John102 (Mar 19, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> I beat boo 2-1.
> 
> First match he beat me with ROB (really close).
> Second match I beat his Lucario.
> ...


I envy you being able to beat IC's, I always get grabbed eventually.


----------



## Trela (Mar 19, 2010)

TOMB 2 starts today...

...Sweet!

I believe everyone has already started contacting their opponents and doing their matches. Keep it up!


----------



## cornymikey (Mar 20, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> I beat boo 2-1.
> 
> First match he beat me with ROB (really close).
> Second match I beat his Lucario.
> ...


cool, he used all different people.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Mar 20, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> I beat boo 2-1.
> 
> First match he beat me with ROB (really close).
> Second match I beat his Lucario.
> ...


Wario pwnz doesn't he?


----------



## cornymikey (Mar 20, 2010)

1luckypikachu is not representing any site? how do i find him?


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Mar 20, 2010)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> 1luckypikachu is not representing any site? how do i find him?


He's on Smash Boards.


----------



## Trela (Mar 21, 2010)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> 1luckypikachu is not representing any site? how do i find him?


Pikachu said he's been trying to contact you fo a while now, bud. Respond to him!

Tomorrow is the last day for Round 1! If you haven't completed your match yet, do so in The Chatroom at 6pm Central Time tomorrow!

At 7pm Central Time, you will lose your match if you don't show up. Better hurry up tomorrow!


----------



## MygL (Mar 22, 2010)

Whos Ruler D: I found one in smashboards but idk if its him


----------



## John102 (Mar 22, 2010)

MygL said:
			
		

> Whos Ruler D: I found one in smashboards but idk if its him


There are links to all the player's profiles on the OP, so check that if you're unsure.


----------



## bcb (Mar 22, 2010)

My only access to the internet (for now) is through wii-net. Both cpus stopped working and now I can't create a Neoseeker account, nor can I enter the TOIC chatroom. Wii-net also logs me out a lot, preventing me from posting sometimes. My only reliable way to contact people is the Brawl Domain chatroom.


----------



## cornymikey (Mar 22, 2010)

lmao, i saw a guy named horus on Call of Duty 4


----------



## Xyro77 (Mar 22, 2010)

I think ill get 3rd place in this tournament


----------



## Trela (Mar 22, 2010)

Round 1 is over! Sorry to the players who were DQ'ed, but hey. I warned you. WAHAHAHAHAHAH!

Winner's Bracket: Round 2 is up with Loser's Bracket: Round 1 at the same time. Let's get this stuff done, people!


----------



## John102 (Mar 22, 2010)

Trela said:
			
		

> Round 1 is over! Sorry to the players who were DQ'ed, but hey. I warned you. WAHAHAHAHAHAH!
> 
> Winner's Bracket: Round 2 is up with Loser's Bracket: Round 1 at the same time. Let's get this stuff done, people!


Dang Trela, how many people got DQ'ed?


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Mar 23, 2010)

Xyro77 said:
			
		

> I think ill get 3rd place in this tournament


Lol.

And NO BCB! Not the chatroom D:


----------



## andyisjudo (Mar 23, 2010)

Wow that sucks for bcb and trela I beat rayrobo 2-0 yay


----------



## Trela (Mar 25, 2010)

Today be the last day for Winner's Bracket: Round 2! 1/2 of it is already complete, so it wont be too difficult to finish the other 8 Sets.

Loser's Bracket: Round 1 still has tomorrow, by the way!

bcb: If you can, meet me/Shadow up in the BD Chatroom at 6pm Central Time today!


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 25, 2010)

Trela said:
			
		

> Today be the last day for Winner's Bracket: Round 2! 1/2 of it is already complete, so it wont be too difficult to finish the other 8 Sets.
> 
> Loser's Bracket: Round 1 still has tomorrow, by the way!
> 
> bcb: If you can, meet me/Shadow up in the BD Chatroom at 6pm Central Time today!


You broke your promise yesterday. >:[


----------



## bcb (Mar 25, 2010)

Shadowfire 2-0'd me. I should've won that second match, but I sd'd.

I am furious.


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 25, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Shadowfire 2-0'd me. I should've won that second match, but I sd'd.
> 
> I am furious.


gtfon chat.


----------



## bcb (Mar 25, 2010)

SHUT THE HELL UP!

I CAN'T ACCESS THE FREAKING CHAT! I ALREADY SAID THAT, SHERLOCK!


----------



## andyisjudo (Mar 25, 2010)

Trela zen forfeited to L1zard0n!!!!


----------



## John102 (Mar 25, 2010)

Trela said:
			
		

> Today be the last day for Winner's Bracket: Round 2! 1/2 of it is already complete, so it wont be too difficult to finish the other 8 Sets.
> 
> Loser's Bracket: Round 1 still has tomorrow, by the way!
> 
> bcb: If you can, meet me/Shadow up in the BD Chatroom at 6pm Central Time today!


Thank God! I needed the extra day.


----------



## Horus (Mar 26, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> SHUT THE HELL UP!
> 
> I CAN'T ACCESS THE FREAKING CHAT! I ALREADY SAID THAT, *SHERLOCK!*


Bolded is where I lost my respect for you.


----------



## John102 (Mar 26, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, I said that in 5th grade too BCB.

Oh, and I won't be able to get my matches done today, probably tomorrow I'll be able to finish them however.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Mar 26, 2010)

... I thought I was supposed to do my match today?


----------



## bcb (Mar 26, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I lost my respect for you when you got MW2.


----------



## Horus (Mar 27, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


/does not find humor


----------



## Trela (Mar 27, 2010)

I updated the second Post with the next two Rounds: Winner's Bracket: Round 3 and Loser's Bracket: Round 2! WB: R.3 has until Sunday night to get their matches completed while LB: R.2 has until Monday night. Go get em' done!

By the way, I will provide a full statistics analysis, or "Mini-Article", on everything that has been happening lately in TOMB 2. It'll be up sometime this week, and it'll be tasty good!


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Mar 27, 2010)

WHAT'S THE LINK TO THE LIVE STREAM, ALBIE?


----------



## cornymikey (Mar 28, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, i have MW1 now. does that count? olol


----------



## Trela (Mar 29, 2010)

Ok, guys. I'm going to go ahead and give everyone whose still in Loser's Bracket: Round 2/Winner's Bracket: Round 3 just ONE more extra day to complete their matches. There are still a lot more that haven't been able to play yet due to some issues with things like school and being on vacation for Spring Break.

This is my last set of grace to you guys for a while. We need to get this Tournament done with by the end of next week, so things are going to go faster than usual! Good luck, you....lazy people! I'll update the Bracket tonight, by the way.


----------



## Trela (Apr 6, 2010)

*bump*

I would just like to say that this Tournament is not entirely dead.

I was gone last Wednesday to Sunday for WHOBO 2 (Houston Tournament), and had planned for Spirit and bcb, my fellow Co-Hosts, to take over. It turned out that the file I gave them was corrupted, and they couldn't update the Brackets at ALL while I was gone. The Rounds that are going on tomorrow were supposed to start a week ago.

Anyways, I would like everyone to know that there's going to be big changes in TOIC 2010. I promised everyone that TOMB 2 would be 100x better than TOMB 1, and after getting about half way done, it doesn't really look that way. There were many ideas that I had made right after TOMB 1 ended, but I didn't apply them when TOMB 2 started. I think it's time for those ideas to take place 

I'm going to go ahead and get TOMB 2 over with so I can begin updating TOIC 2010 once more. I will update the Bracket and Rounds tomorrow for you guys!


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Apr 8, 2010)

Hey Albert loser! CONGRATZ AT DA WHOBO FOR BEATING INUI! I think that's who it was.. 8D


----------



## bcb (Apr 9, 2010)

I lost to Menkoy 2-1.

I beat his Diddy, but when he pulled out his Oli, I was in utter shock.

His Oli is surprising really good. I got hit by soooo many white Pikmin. Guess I'm out early. D:


----------



## Trela (Apr 11, 2010)

Sweet.

Well, now it's just me and L1zard0n left from TBT 

*updates Bracket*


----------



## andyisjudo (Apr 15, 2010)

Hey Trela SonicStorm wins by default and  I guess Crazy wins by default too.


----------



## Trela (Apr 16, 2010)

We're almost done! We finally have our Top 12 players:

dabuz
Trela
Raffi-X
YoshQ
Sonic Storm
Cubone
Xyro77
Rust
Spirit
Detfan
8Bitman
MBmoney

The following players are garanteed Circuit Points (TPs) for TOIC 2010! Good job, guys!

TOMB 2 will probably be completed this weekend, so expect the Results around then!

Also, I am the last one in from TBT


----------



## andyisjudo (Apr 17, 2010)

Trela sry we had horrible brackets


----------



## Phaze (Apr 17, 2010)

yeah, trela! way to represent TBT! Now go on and win it.


----------



## Trela (Apr 22, 2010)

All righty, my fellow WiFi-mates! TOMB 2 is almost complete and should be finished by this Saturday/Sunday, so stick around then for the full Results and other important things!

We finally got done with the Winner's Bracket yesterday, and it's winner is.....*Trela!* It feels kind of wierd saying that lol. Today, the Loser's QF's, and perhaps the Loser's Semi Finals, will be played today. Good luck to YoshQ/Xyro77/Raffi-X today!


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Apr 22, 2010)

Good luck you guys!


----------



## Trela (Apr 26, 2010)

A little bit late, but I got the Results up in the 2nd Post! Also:

*You must read the updates in the TOIC 2010 thread!*

By the way, I'm making the TOMB 3 thread today, but it might not be up until tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## bcb (Apr 26, 2010)

10. Spirit = 3
11. Slicer = 3
11. Cubone = 3

Heehee, I found a mistake in the TOIC thread.


----------

